#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  colocar serviço para inicializar automaticamente no Debian

## estudante

Senhores 

Em outras distribuições sei que se eu quiser colocar algum serviço para inicializar automaticamente no carregamento do linux basta que eu coloque no rc.local o comando que chama o serviço.

Já no Aplinux derivado 100% do Debian Sarge eu faço o seguinte, como exemplo estou utilizando o fetchmail.

1- crio um arquivo local em /etc/init.d/
2- edito o arquivo local com o seguinte

#! /bin/sh

fetchmail

3- dou um chmod +x /etc/init.d/local
4- por último executo o comando estando dentro do diretório init.d o seguinte:

update-rc.d local defaults 80

ao executar o comando acima a resposta do sistema é imediato, ou seja, percebe-se notoriamente que o comando foi compreendido pelo sistema porém ao reinializar o linux o tal (fetchmail) não inicia.

Pergunto:

Como posso resolver este problema? Preciso colocar serviços para inicializarem junto com o sistema mas não estou conseguindo.

Obrigado desde já

----------


## wrochal

Caro,

Tem duas forma simples de você ativar um script no /etc/init.d, exemplo:

/etc/init.d/script

Você pode criar o link no runlevel

ln -s /etc/init.d/script /etc/rc2.d/S99script

Ou

update-rc.d script start 99 2 3 4 5 .

Basicamente seria isso.

----------

